# Allen Iverson



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Why do people predict his stats to be so low this season. I have seen people that think he's gonna average between 20-25 ppg but then only say hes gonna average 4-5 apg. If he averaged 26 ppg and 6.8 apg last season, while injured, and while he only really played the point when chris ford took over midseason, how can u think that. How can u think hes only gonna average 5 apg while scoring 23 ppg, when he did better then both of those last season while injured. Use some sense when u make your predictions. Heres a stat that i like, when Chris Ford took over as coach, and played iverson at sum point during the game, he averaged, 22.1 ppg-8.7 apg-2.4 spg while injured, b4 he got seriously injured, he averaged 24 ppg-9.7 apg, and two of those games during that stretch he had an injured shoulder, it hurt him to lift his arm, now if u took out those two games (where he only got 11 and 13 points), his ppg would be up to 28.8 ppg, and thats still with a minor injury. Now if he plays the point full time, while healthy, u can expect sum serious numbers, and he has more to pass to this year than he did last year, with the emergence of willie green and adding skinner and corliss and having a lot of the young people showing that they can score, his assist numbers should be high. Sum of you r gonna say hes gonna be injured all season again, but every season which he's played lower than 50 games (including last season, hes played 48 games twice in his career), hes played at least 70 games the next season, so i dont think hes gonna have a terrible season this year, i think he'll have one of the better seasons of his career, so from now on, think of wut he's capable of b4 u knock him off all of your league leaders' lists.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Personally, I see him leading his team back to the playoffs, because he isn't injured and because they picked up Skinner again. Also, the big dog will benefit from better health & his shots will fall with their usual frequency.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> Why do people predict his stats to be so low this season. I have seen people that think he's gonna average between 20-25 ppg but then only say hes gonna average 4-5 apg.


If his scoring dropped off that much, he'd average much more than 4-5 assists per game. That's around what he averages now, scoring 30 a game.

I think Iverson would be a better player if he scaled his scoring back and averaged 7-8 assists per game. If he took less shots, hopefully he'd take better ones and have a corresponding rise in his shooting percentage. He'd be a more efficient scorer and a better play-maker for others.

I'll be very pleased and impressed if he can make that transition.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: Allen Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> If his scoring dropped off that much, he'd average much more than 4-5 assists per game. That's around what he averages now, scoring 30 a game.
> ...


other people need to learn that he can play the point, ur first paragraph is exactly wut i was saying


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

wut do other people think he'll average


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

26/7.5/3.5/2/4

Points, Assists, Rebounds, Steals, Turnovers


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

you guys dont understand. AI's greatness is atributed to his speed and quickness. Once he looses that, he is an average player.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> Why do people predict his stats to be so low this season. I have seen people that think he's gonna average between 20-25 ppg but then only say hes gonna average 4-5 apg. If he averaged 26 ppg and 6.8 apg last season, while injured, and while he only really played the point when chris ford took over midseason, how can u think that. How can u think hes only gonna average 5 apg while scoring 23 ppg, when he did better then both of those last season while injured. Use some sense when u make your predictions. Heres a stat that i like, when Chris Ford took over as coach, and played iverson at sum point during the game, he averaged, 22.1 ppg-8.7 apg-2.4 spg while injured, b4 he got seriously injured, he averaged 24 ppg-9.7 apg, and two of those games during that stretch he had an injured shoulder, it hurt him to lift his arm, now if u took out those two games (where he only got 11 and 13 points), his ppg would be up to 28.8 ppg, and thats still with a minor injury. Now if he plays the point full time, while healthy, u can expect sum serious numbers, and he has more to pass to this year than he did last year, with the emergence of willie green and adding skinner and corliss and having a lot of the young people showing that they can score, his assist numbers should be high. Sum of you r gonna say hes gonna be injured all season again, but every season which he's played lower than 50 games (including last season, hes played 48 games twice in his career), hes played at least 70 games the next season, so i dont think hes gonna have a terrible season this year, i think he'll have one of the better seasons of his career, so from now on, think of wut he's capable of b4 u knock him off all of your league leaders' lists.


I kindda with you as far as the stats. But i can definitely see the doubts people are having. The reason could be "HE IS IS APPROACHING 30." You can only take certain amount of physical abuse. AI has taken more than many current NBA players so who knows. But again, he is AI.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> you guys dont understand. AI's greatness is atributed to his speed and quickness. Once he looses that, he is an average player.


He's not gonna lose his quickness yet, not for a couple more years, and when he loses it, its not like hes gonna be a turtle, he will still make smart decisions on the court, and if he makes the transition to the point smoothley, he wont need his speed as much, he will turn into a playmaker. He will never be an average player, the slower he gets, the smarter hes probably gonna get because hes gonna kno he wont be as good once it is gone, maybe this is just wut i think, but i think he will never be average


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Playing at point will help AI when he loses his quickness, if he plays at point for a few years now. He will have a much higher court IQ for when hes lost his speed


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> you guys dont understand. AI's greatness is atributed to his speed and quickness. Once he looses that, he is an average player.


I disagree. AI's basketball IQ is heavily underrated. The guy flat-out knows the game of basketball.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. AI's basketball IQ is heavily underrated. The guy flat-out knows the game of basketball.


What I mean is: Everyones saying that AI wont be that good when he's lost his speed, well moving to PG will help him for the days when he's lost his speed


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> What I mean is: Everyones saying that AI wont be that good when he's lost his speed, well moving to PG will help him for the days when he's lost his speed


I don't think AI's loss in speed will be that drastic anyway. People are making it seem as if he'll develop cement legs or something. The guy will always be a speedster. I think he'll always be one of the quickest players on the court, regardless of age.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I see 24/8/3/4 pts,assists,steals,turnovers

AI is a really good player period. He's not just good because he is fast, he is a competitor and will always keep the sixers dangerous in any game.


----------



## cornerback (Aug 15, 2004)

guy is way too concerned with his image do make a smooth transition to some kind of enlightened floor general. 

He'll want to score points and put up steals for as long as he can. Even if it means poor shot selection, and gambling too much.

(just my impression of him. Could easily prove wrong. Doubt it will anytime soon though)


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Iverson is actually a very good creative passer. 

I can see him eventually becomming full-time point guard in the future when he is finished with his shooting guard tasks.

He can eventually convert from a 27-6-4-2.5 guy To 18-9-4-2 guy... which is still All-Star numbers, only more of a point guard than a 2.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cornerback</b>!
> guy is way too concerned with his image do make a smooth transition to some kind of enlightened floor general.
> 
> He'll want to score points and put up steals for as long as he can. Even if it means poor shot selection, and gambling too much.
> ...


  All he wants to do is win. I dont know where you would even get that abover assertion of him.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

The only reason AI took a lot of shots in the past, is because he had no help. He would pass to other people and they would miss, so he would lose conifence in them, so he would stop passing to them, if he has talent around him (Sammy, Kenny Thomas, Mckie, Green, Glenn Robinson....) then he will pass, and now i think he has more talent and scorers then he has ever had in the past
i see 25-8.5-3-3 (points, assists, steals, turnovers)


----------

